# Source-Code, Javadoc



## RolandK (14. Okt 2012)

Hallo, 

weiß zufällig jemand, wie man an den Source-Code und die Javadoc von JavaFX kommt, ohne die in OpenJDK: OpenJFX Project beschriebenen Tools Mercurial 1.8.2 und Cygwin installieren zu müssen?

Oracle weist bei der Installation von JDK7u7 darauf hin, dass "JavaFX source available from OpenJDK.java.net" sei. Zum Runterladen und Integrieren in IntelliJ IDEA habe ich allerdings dort allerdings nichts gefunden ???:L.


----------



## Akeshihiro (15. Okt 2012)

Hier hast du schon mal die Javadoc.
Aber an den Sourcecode scheint man echt nur über das Repository zu kommen ...


----------



## maki (15. Okt 2012)

Mercurial  brauchst du um den Source auszuchecken, cygwin zum bauen unter Windows.


----------



## RolandK (15. Okt 2012)

Danke euch beiden,

die Online-Javadoc hatte ich schon gefunden, zum Runterladen scheint es die nicht zu geben.
Bzgl. Source: Ich verwende halt Git und es ärgert mich noch Mercurial installieren zu müssen.

Keine Ahnung, warum Oracle es so kompliziert macht, und beides nicht mit ins JDK integriert, wenn schon JavaFX selbst integriert ist. Wäre es rechtlich nicht möglich, dass einer im Forum beides "baut" und dann einen Download verlinkt?

Ich finde die JavaFX-Controls nämlich ganz hübsch und flexibler zu gestalten als Swing.


----------



## maki (15. Okt 2012)

Wozu willst du das bauen bzw. bauen lassen?

fertige Downloads gibt es doch schon, wenn dir cygwin nix sagt/zu umständlich ist, solltest du wohl nicht vom source bauen wollen...


----------



## RolandK (15. Okt 2012)

> fertige Downloads gibt es doch schon



Wo? Ich will den Source-Code nur, damit ich die Klassen in IntelliJ öffnen kann und anhand der Dokumentation sehe, wie man sie richtig benutzt. Ausserdem wäre eine *lokale* Javadoc schön, damit ich sie wie die zu allen anderen Klassen auch per CTRL-q direkt sehe.


----------



## maki (15. Okt 2012)

Das ist immer noch kein Grund zu bauen/bauen zu lassen, bringt ja keinem was


----------



## Paddelpirat (15. Okt 2012)

Die lokale Doku hast du im Ordner docs, da wo du JavaFX installiert hast.


----------



## RolandK (15. Okt 2012)

In meinem Directory "C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.7.0_07" gibt es keinen Ordner "docs". 
Ich hatte auf der Oracle-Seite vor wenigen Tagen den Eindruck, dass man JavaFX gar nicht mehr eigenständig herunterladen kann, sondern dass es komplett ins JDK integriert ist. Nur die Doku und den Source habe ich nicht gefunden...


----------



## Paddelpirat (15. Okt 2012)

Tatsächlich. Der docs Ordner kam wohl noch von einer vorherigen Installation. Ansonsten kannst du vielleicht in IntelliJ die javafx-doclet.jar einbinden als Dokumentation. Vielleicht klappt das ja.


----------



## RolandK (15. Okt 2012)

Paddelpirat hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten kannst du vielleicht in IntelliJ die javafx-doclet.jar einbinden als Dokumentation. Vielleicht klappt das ja.



Nein, klappt auch nicht. Ich glaube, IntelliJ generiert die CTRl-q Hilfe ausschließlich aus den Javadocs in den .java-Files. Also doch Mercurial installieren und die Sources runterladen...

Deshalb auch meine Anfangsfrage, ob das schon mal jemand gemacht hat.


----------



## Paddelpirat (15. Okt 2012)

Hab gerade mal bei NetBeans geguckt, wie die das machen. Da ist auch nur die Webseite verlinkt, wenn ich mir die JavaDoc References für JavaFX 2.2 anzeigen lasse. Sprich man muss wohl immer online sein beim Programmieren, wenn man die Doku haben möchte.


----------



## RolandK (15. Okt 2012)

So gut IntelliJ auch sonst ist, bei mir klappt das nicht. Auch wenn ich  "http://download.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/" bei "Documentation Paths" eingebe (wie von Idea vorgeschlagen) findet er bei CTRL-q kein Ergebnis.

Wahrscheinlich braucht man den Source-Code aus dem Repository, muss dann daraus analog zu  C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.7.0_07\src.zip ein Zip-Archiv erstellen und das einbinden.

Vielleicht kommt ja in der nächsten IntelliJ-Version (wohl im Dezember) ein PlugIn oder so was.


----------



## RolandK (15. Okt 2012)

Paddelpirat hat gesagt.:


> Da ist auch nur die Webseite verlinkt, wenn ich mir die JavaDoc References für JavaFX 2.2 anzeigen lasse.



Kannst du mir mal die genaue URL die da bei dir steht geben?


----------



## Paddelpirat (15. Okt 2012)

Als Location für die JavaFX2.2 steht in meinem NetBeans: Overview (JavaFX 2.2)

und für die Java Platform SE 7: Overview (Java Platform SE 7 )

Hat natürlich den Nachteil, dass man keine Doku hat, wenn man offline arbeitet (hab ich gerade auch mal getestet).

Nochmal ein Edit: IntelliJ IDEA 12 EAP Build 120.11 is Available | JetBrains IntelliJ IDEA Blog

Zitat: "IntelliJ IDEA 12 will be released near the end of 2012.
Support for JavaFX 2 is not currently on our roadmap for IntelliJ IDEA 12."


----------



## RolandK (29. Okt 2012)

An alle, die am Source-Code von JavaFX interessiert sind:

Ich habe jetzt doch eine einfache Möglichkeit gefunden, da dran zu kommen:
Man kann ihn von openjfx/2.1/master/rt: Summary runterladen (Reiter "zip" in der 2. Zeile).

Dann muss man nur noch aus dem Archiv den Inhalt aller "src"-Directories in ein eigenes Zip-Archiv packen, das irgendwie benennen und in IntelliJ unter Project Structure/SDKs/Sourcepath eintragen.
Und es klappt. Man kann alle bisher enthaltenen Klassen öffnen und die CTRL-Q-Hilfe geht auch.

Genau, was ich wollte


----------



## Cody (31. Okt 2012)

Wenn du mit dem neusten JDK7u9 arbeitest, würde ich doch eher den code vom JavaFX 2.2 nehmen: openjfx/2.2/master/rt: Summary


----------

